# Mandy's Litter of fantastic 4 puppies - MHS Fix :-)



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

Our Ch River Breeze Mandalay Bay...ok forget the formalities...MANDY HAD HER BABIES....YEY!!!. We are so very excited sorry I had to shout..The babies and Mom are doing great. She had the first one at 3:25am and the last one at 6:17 am. this morning. They are everything we were hoping for and more. 3 little girls and 1 little Boy. 

And so you can really get your MHS fix, I was able to get a little bit of video while DH took Mandy for a quick pee break and I posted it on our website (I don't know how to do it here..sorry) We are still working on the names, so for now its "first" "second" "third" and "fourth". That will be replaced soon I hope 
Here is a picture of the group. Sorry no glamor shots ...LOL


Hugs and Puppy Kisses (YEY)

Anjanette, Mandy and the kiddos


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh they are just precious Anjanette! Congrats to you and Mandy!!! :whoo:

I loved the video. Too cute. The little boy is my favorite! I love the markings on the top of his head and his back.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh the little noises they make are sooo adorable, I'll take the 3rd one born, the little girl.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh what cuties - you must have had a long night!! But well worth it!!
Congratulations!!!

OH MY GOSH - THE LITTLE SQUEALS JUST MADE ME GIGGLE!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations!! They are absolutely precious!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh they are so cute. Congratulations! BTW #4 does have a name it's "Anne's Puppy" :biggrin1: I really like your website too. It's nicely done.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They are *so* cute. I love their squealing. They're going to be beauties. I know it's going to be a happy, happy day at your house.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

OMgoodness!!! That video is to die for!
I have to agree -- I'm really liking girl 4 too! LOL
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my oh my oh my! They are adorable! Congrats Anjanette!!! L
Lina, will you please share the boy with me? Love how he's digging his way to the midst of his sisters :baby:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Those puppies are just adorable! Congrats to Mandy! She had some beauties! I love the little boy.He has some cute markings!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Anjanette and Mandy!!!! Your puppies are adorable and their marking are just beautiful. I'll take the black and white little girl. :biggrin1:!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats!

I was going to claim girl no. 4 but I see I am not fast enough!

Amanda


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Since no one seems interested in Girl #1, and I think she's adorable...I'll take her :bounce: Actually, they are all so cute, I don't know if I could make a choice!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Enjoyed the video. They are so cuddly.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

The puppies are all adorable and I love your website, very cute. Are you going to name them after _The_ Fantastic Four?


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you so much for all of the congrats. It feels so great to share with you all. These puppies have been so long awaited and we are just so happy there are here!! You guys are so awesome:biggrin1: 

The little boys is such a hoot, always seems to be the one on top of his sisters. Girl number 1 has almost the same markings as the boy, I know it is kind of hard to see in the pictures. Every one was so tired and we did not want to disturb the bonding process too much. #4 has a really neat pattern, almost looks like little white stars on the side with mostly black. #3 has a really neat pattern as well. She has a round black spot around her tail and a mustache that is just too cute. All are doing great today and eating like crazy. 

The Fantastic 4 would be really neat, but they only have 1 girl and three boys. The girl on the fantastic 4 is Sue Storm We were hoping to come up with names with a Sue Nelson theme, being that this was the last litter she had a hand in. My husband is convinced that the Boy should be Major Nelson after I dream of Jeannie, but there again only one girl and three boys... The whole family is making lists, now that they have arrived its easier  Although as soon as they go to there forever homes they will all change anyway...

I'll be posting more pictures of Day 2 soon. Got some cute ones today when we weighed in this morning. 

Hugs and Puppy Kisses,

Anjanette


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations, we are glad all went so well.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations, we are glad all went so well.*


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Anjanette Congratulations!!!! I am so happy for you! So glad to hear mom and babies are doing well. My goodness your little boy sure is a mover on the video! I will take him! They are all so precious! Enjoy!

Libby


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I was going to claim girl no. 4 but I see I am not fast enough!
> 
> Amanda


Amanda, I am willing to share custody. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

ADORABLE! *I have never heard new born puppies it was just too precious. I had Lilly on my lap and when she heard them she just cocked her head like whats that. I almost wish she could be a mother. oh well. I will leave that to you ladies.*


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats and thanks for sharing. I agree, they are adorable! I can't believe I still have MHS! These guys give back so much love you feel like you can never have too many!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations on the new babies! They are all just adorable!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Adorable - more puppy breath and little tummies to tickle 
Congratualtions to you and your family . So happy all is well and thank you so much for sharing !!...


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks again for all of the congrats  Day two of the puppy adventure is up on the website  Video of the babies eating and slide show with a bit better pictures, you can see there colors more with these.

Katrina, I know what you mean, with our Havs being so aware of the puppy noises. I bet it was cute seeing your girl cock her head. 
I have to put head phones on when I edit the video or Mandy pops her head out of her box thinking one of her babies escaped..LOL


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! They are so adorable. I look forward to seeing them grow up. I cannot wait until Lily has her babies.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are so precious, I bet you are having a ball! You know if you need socialization when they get older, Leslie and I are more than happy!!!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Absolutely! Amanda and I are now considered "professional puppy socializers" (we'll be having business cards made soon). We achieved professional status as soon as we had experience w/Bailey and Molly's little darlings. :biggrin1:

Seriously Anjanette, we would totally love to come and help w/them when you're ready. I promise to make Amanda leave any large purses, bags, etc. in the car and also, not allow her to wear pants w/pockets so you'll have no need to fear her "puppy snatching league" affiliation. After all, we _are_ professionals! 

BTW~ _CONGRATULATIONS!!!_


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

Leslie, sounds great, Its a date :whoo:. I look forward meeting you and Amanda face to face and I am sure the puppies and Mandy will adore you guys  We can BBQ some Hamburgers and have a puppy playing party  
Want to forewarn you though, because of the word on the street, we will be doing a search at the door, for bags, large purses, big pockets, and anything else that looks suspicious :suspicious:. And yes we will be doing a puppy count as you guys are leaving..LOL


Hugs and Puppy Kisses,
Anjanette


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Anjanette~ Just let us know when and where and we'll be there! Don't worry, I won't take the search and puppy counting personally...I know Amanda does have a reputation around here, when it comes to puppies :biggrin1:


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

Leslie,

I sent you an e-mail


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Anjanette,
I don't know what I can promise. I have been wanting a parti. Well originally a boy but girl no 4 looks mighty cute. I also know Sue's did performance with her kids and to top it off your dog is named Mandy (the nickname my grandma calls me). I think it is a divine sign, girl no. 4 needs to come home with me!!!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Pssst Amanda, grab #3 for me when you go. Oh and I will need a puppy sitter for a few weeks till I can come out & pick her up. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

The SPSL on the East Coast has its eye on the boy!!! Come on, Amanda, don't let me down now.


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

:help:


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

I will definably be doing a double count and doing a search before you leave...just to many divine signs :biggrin1:

speaking of names...Mandy (Mandalay Bay) has a fragrance

http://www.perfumedeck.com/womens-fragrance/mandalay-bay-blue-mandalay-bay-sirena-10073.html

Mandy gave me Sirena as a present at Christmas time and she gave my DH Blue. She is such a sweet little gift giver, we are so lucky . and the kicker is they smell really good. Just had to share...I just think it is too cool.

Amanda and Leslie..I can't wait for you guys to come over, we will have sooo much fun!! You guys are so sweet and so fun. The puppies are just going to love you guys!!

Hugs and puppy kisses,

Anjanette


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

*Puppies are a week old already*

Where does the time go??? Puppies are a week old..:baby: and for there Birthday we finally settled on these names :biggrin1:

Hugs and Puppy Kisses,

Anjanette


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Anjanette, they are just precious! I love all of them, though Sueki's picture cracks me up for some reason. She looks very flexible.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

So adorable ..


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

Lina, How funny now that you mention it she does look kinda out of whack. Sueki is the wiggler, to get her to stay still for the picture we were after, I had to cuddle her until she fell in a deep sleep..(I know poor me..LOL) 


Anjanette


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

They are all stunning!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are so adorable!!! I can't wait till I get to see them in person 

Amanda


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awhhh...Sueki looks like she's smiling ~ what a darling! I love her!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Anjanette~ They are totally adorable! I've got to study those pictures to figure out which order I'll be snuggling them in when we come to visit :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just watched the video, and it confirmed my decision. Suezanna is my favorite. Oh, those cute little puppy noises. They are all adorable.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

PUPPY BREATH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ******drooling******** Kona heard their puppy sqeeks and jumped up on the laptop and started barking too!  aw... he thinks he needs a sister............... Hm..........


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

They are all so cute--it's hard to pick a favorite---I'll say,I'll take one of each!ound:
It must be a real treat having them around!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I totally live in the wrong place, no puppies to visit around here


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

You guys are so awesome!! This is a lot of fun  I have really enjoyed posting updates here. The puppies are 2 weeks old! Time is just flying  Major Nelson and Suezanna opened there eyes yesterday and Sueki and Suerena started to open them today. They are so much fun. I am going to try and post video in the video section. I am new to youtube so hope all goes well. the video is on the website if all else fails. Here are a couple of pictures...

Warm wishes and Puppy Kisses
Anjanette


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Anjanette - These puppies are adorable. I love Major Nelson's name. Give em all a big kiss for me.:kiss:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Anjanette,

The puppies are just precious and I am still inlove with the black irish pied girl (is she Suerena or Sueki? I will be more than happy to take her off your hands. :biggrin1:


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

Julia,

It is Suerena that is the black irish pied. She has really nice markings. Sueki is a black Piebald or a lightly colored blk parti. So far Suerena is the mellow one, and seems very relaxed, except for eating time..she loves to eat and takes it seriously  , she is the best at maneuvering in under her sisters and brother to get to momma. Seems so far Sueki is the explorer, she is the wiggle worm of the bunch  She likes to move her body and I would say out of the bunch has the best walking coordination so far, It is such a fun watching them. The whole family gathers around the whelping box and just has a blast

Warm Wishes and puppy kisses,
Anjanette

Anjanette


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They are just adorable Anjanette! Can I have Major Nelson?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

HavSerenity said:


> Julia,
> 
> It is Suerena that is the black irish pied. She has really nice markings. Sueki is a black Piebald or a lightly colored blk parti. So far Suerena is the mellow one, and seems very relaxed, except for eating time..she loves to eat and takes it seriously  , she is the best at maneuvering in under her sisters and brother to get to momma.


Ahhhhh! The girl after my own heart, so when can I come and get her????


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

*Puppies are 3 weeks*

Here are the babies at 3 weeks. It is amazing what a week can do for these little guys They are starting to explore and play with each other so much more. And the really fun thing is they are starting to potty on there own  But mom still keeps the box nice and clean ...glad us human moms don't have to do that for our babies... I give Mandy a lot of credit for being so dedicated. I'll be posting their 3 week video in the video section

Anjanette


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Anjanette, the puppies are just precious! I still want that little boy. He is too cute!


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

He is cute isn't he. He is my husbands favorite, (right now changes from day to day..LOL) he seems to be the thinker, he sits for a minute and watches his sisters play before he makes his move on who he wants to go after and jump on. They are all so funny to watch. If I can get the video to upload. :frusty:.you can see some of their silly antics too ...


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok, the video is uploaded in the video area..:whoo:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I love them all they are so cute. Just in case you feel like giving one away I really love Sueki!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Who is third from the left? They are all adorable pups, but if I HAD to pick, that's the one!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG-they are just adorable!Every single one is as cute as can be! Are all your puppies spoken for already? Bet you'll have some thrilled new owners!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow - they are beautiful!!! I just love little puppies.

Karen


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

From the latest picture I'm in love with one and three. Either of those would be fine for me. How adorable they all are. I could never do what you all do because I'd never be able to give them away.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Who is third from the left? They are all adorable pups, but if I HAD to pick, that's the one!


Hey that's Major Nelson and he's MINE!


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

Your right Lina, that is Major Nelson :bounce: 

Julie, we have a list of potentials, but we won't match owners with puppies until they are PAT tested and evaluated. They don't really become available until they are 8 weeks. The families are welcome to come over for play time with all of the puppies. At least 1 (maybe 2) will stay with us. We want the owners and puppies to have a right fit so they will be as happy as possible for the life of the puppy.

Geri, Yes, it will be really hard to let them go, we are attached to them all, but imagining how happy they will be and how happy they will make their families makes it all worth it. 


Anjanette


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

They are just adorable!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM IN PERSON!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, rub it in why don't you?


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Amanda must be racking up the frequent puppy visitor points. How many more until a free puppy?


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

HavSerenity said:


> Your right Lina, that is Major Nelson :bounce:
> 
> Julie, we have a list of potentials, but we won't match owners with puppies until they are PAT tested and evaluated.
> 
> Anjanette


I was just wondering..What is PAT tested?


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

The PAT or Volhard Puppy Aptitude test is a test that helps to measure the potential of the pups, its preformed around the 49th day. The pups are put through a series of tests and are scored according to how they react to each situation. It provides a general picture of a pup's intelligence, spirit, and willingness to work with a human being. For most owners, a good companion dog will score in the 3 to 4 range in this section of the test. Puppies scoring a combination of 1's and 2's require experienced handlers who will be able to draw the best aspects of their potential from them. Or maybe a better example, a very quiet submissive puppy may become an excellent child's pet but may not be a good choice for the breed ring where a more energetic, bold animal will show the best.

It is pretty popular with breeders of all breeds and I first learned about it through my local all breed kennel club. There was a really good discussion on it a couple of weeks on our kennel club board with some new tips and tricks  . I read that Kimberly also does this with her puppies  I can't seem to find where she was talking about it (it has so many pages  but it was a really great discussion in the "Watching the Fiesta Litter grow". 

Anjanette


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Anjanette-I think we overdue an update!!!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, I'm so in love with Suzanna. Is she ever cute. Her facial markings remind me so much of Milo when he was a baby.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was SURE I had posted in this lovely thread, but I'm sorry to see that I didn't. Anjanette, I've been admiring the pics of your wee pups with joy. They are so beautiful!!!

I am off to your site to view the video now. Yaaaaaaaaaaay! congratulations!

Anne wrote: *"Amanda must be racking up the frequent puppy visitor points. How many more until a free puppy?"*

LMBO ! Good one!


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

HAPPY EASTER!!

You guys are so funny  The puppies are getting so big and very busy..LOL
And sorry for the delay in an update. I uploaded an updated video on the website and will try and upload to you tube soon so I can post it here  

Anjanette


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

pjewel said:


> OMG, I'm so in love with Suzanna. Is she ever cute. Her facial markings remind me so much of Milo when he was a baby.


How exciting to hear that Milo looked like Suezanna as a puppy!! In that case she is going to be so adorable when she gets older :becky:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my another adorable Easter basket! You are all begging for one of these puppies to get snatched! 

I love my sweet Major Nelson looking down like that.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh they are looking like fun and tumbling puppies now! How cute!

Amanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww, they are so cute in their easter basket.


----------

